# 5.10 impacts are crazy



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

my shoes came in from go-ride yesterday(backordered since 20th). let me just say they are very nice. i got size 13 i think the biggest they make they fit pretty well with a little growing room. i put them on in the house and just walkign on my wood floors they started squeeking. its liek they were gripping my floor and making a seal with it. i then took them for a test ride on my hardtail with azonic mag pedals, they stuck to them like glue and there was no movement i had to be really precise with my placement cuz once they were on they were on! i recomend these shoes to anyone that has problems with grip, they will solve that for you! i cant wait till my mental pedals come in from god knows where it will be liek riding clipped i can imagine.(another backordered item and if anyone knows of a store that has the syncros mental stainless pedals please let me know)


----------



## carolinarider (Apr 18, 2005)

those look nice. how much were they?


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

+1 for the impacts, ive had mine for about a year and luv em!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

carolinarider said:


> those look nice. how much were they?


i paid 80? i think somethign like that they seem worth it to me. go ride was very helpfull, there alwasy a good place to order from they know what there doing


----------



## carolinarider (Apr 18, 2005)

80 isnt too bad. but would a pair of vans skate shoes w/ the waffle grip be better for dh racing? it just seems like they would be lighter, less expensive, and better flex.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

carolinarider said:


> 80 isnt too bad. but would a pair of vans skate shoes w/ the waffle grip be better for dh racing? it just seems like they would be lighter, less expensive, and better flex.


well for me skateshoes at the mall cost at least 60 something unless u get the cheap sale shoes but they never have any 13, it sucks having big feet so hard to find shoes. i figured instead of spending 60 on a shoe i dont know about why not get on ei know is a great shoe so i spent the extra cash. the impacts arent very heavy man, and they actaulyl do have flex. there alot better than the 661 duallys(previous shoes)


----------



## carolinarider (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah i hear ya man. i am a 13 too, and it is hard to find decent shoes. i just go to the local skate shop and they have a sale wall with tons of shoes. i picked up a pair of rowley xl2's for $30. but that was back when i skated and now the grip is totally gone. if i could find a deal like that again i would be pretty excited. and these shoes are one of the lightest pair of shoes that i have ever owned, it is crazy.


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

I rock those, they are like velcro on my pedals. With those it is all in the shoes I am missing pegs in my pedals and you have to lift up to readjust your foot position. Great for freeriding and drops especially with the high top. Best investment, you'll love em.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

carolinarider said:


> yeah i hear ya man. i am a 13 too, and it is hard to find decent shoes. i just go to the local skate shop and they have a sale wall with tons of shoes. i picked up a pair of rowley xl2's for $30. but that was back when i skated and now the grip is totally gone. if i could find a deal like that again i would be pretty excited. and these shoes are one of the lightest pair of shoes that i have ever owned, it is crazy.


I loved my Rowleys! I paid something obscene for those shoes, my athletic locker got broken into and they stole my shoes and my wallet. I was pissed. I've got some cheap Vans that I picked up for around 30 bucks. Grip is pretty decent, but my pedals eat through them real fast. My new pair seems to be holding up pretty well. Instead of the waffle design, it uses the Vans logo over and over for the tread.

I'd be interested in how well the sole of the Impacts hold up over time.


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

i got the 5.10 low tops... awesome! really roomy and comfy too. and yeah they do stick like no other. I used the Es Kostons before... no comparison.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice...glad you are happy


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

I had Rowley XLT's before my 5.10's

Gripometer:
Rowley 4 of 10
5.10 impact 11 of 10.

Nothing comes close to the 5.10's. No flat shoe better in the world, u cannot even argue that, unless your personal preference is no grip.

P.S> It seems like too much grip at first, then you get used to it--- i can shift my feet around on the pedal by unweighting in a wierd way. Takes a while to get used to them

People dont understand me when i say i never slip pedals. Not once, ever, nada. You dont even think about it.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, 5.10 Impacts are the best. I've been using mine at the indoor BMX track where everyone thinks they need clips. I saw one guy on the gate fumbling with getting clipped in. He was all decked out with his fancy team racing uniform and light weight 20" BMX race bike. I told him clips are dumb, he tried to argue with me, the gate dropped and I KILLED him (on my mountain bike, well Tonic Fall Guy).


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, I had to take a couple of pins out of my pedals when I first got my lo-tops. They are very nice shoes.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

5.10 for life yo...

Say no to clips...go FLAT out!


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Another vote for the Impacts. 

Got them a few months back based on recommendations here, using them with 5050's with a full pin kit installed. I was coming from a clipless pedal, and these things are literally almost exactly like clipless in terms of grip (obviously without the up-pedal stroke power though). Pretty warm too, I've been wearing mine all winter with some snowboard socks, feet have been warm even when the temps in the single digits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

I use some vans fuji or something, grips is decent.. I dont really feel the need for anything more, becuase I have good gripping pedals (specialized low profile mag)..
I would like to get 5-10 eventually, but I would have to take pins out first im sure..


----------



## huckluggy (Nov 25, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> my shoes came in from go-ride yesterday(backordered since 20th). let me just say they are very nice. i got size 13 i think the biggest they make they fit pretty well with a little growing room. i put them on in the house and just walkign on my wood floors they started squeeking. its liek they were gripping my floor and making a seal with it. i then took them for a test ride on my hardtail with azonic mag pedals, they stuck to them like glue and there was no movement i had to be really precise with my placement cuz once they were on they were on! i recomend these shoes to anyone that has problems with grip, they will solve that for you! i cant wait till my mental pedals come in from god knows where it will be liek riding clipped i can imagine.(another backordered item and if anyone knows of a store that has the syncros mental stainless pedals please let me know)


yeah, i have being using my INTENSE ( FIVETEN), for a long time and just got me a pair of the new black ones from PRICEPOINT and they look great, they are the best shoes
period, it's like being cliped in!!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

wow, weird timing on this post. Mine came on Tuesday. With my new A-Frames I'm going to be stuck like glue. Last season I bought a pair of $25 Vans at an outlet thinking I could get 4 pairs for what those "fancy MTB shoes" cost. The Vans worked fine, then I slipped off the pedal in the wet and broke my big toe at Plattekill. Man, that really hurt. Luckily it was the day they were closing in November. If it had been in May or June I would have been screwed. I was shopping for good protection, comfort and sticky sole. These are as good as it gets. Well worth the extra money.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

A question: how do they size? Did you buy them the same size as your street shoes? I usually wear a size 9 Nike shoe and 9 1/2 in most other shoes. Thanks.


----------



## oreo (Sep 21, 2005)

*Sizing*



el-cid said:


> A question: how do they size? Did you buy them the same size as your street shoes? I usually wear a size 9 Nike shoe and 9 1/2 in most other shoes. Thanks.


Check out the link here. http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/news/?op=articleview&id=2443

They are pretty much true to size as your street shoes according to pinkbike.com


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

*huh!*



el-cid said:


> A question: how do they size? Did you buy them the same size as your street shoes? I usually wear a size 9 Nike shoe and 9 1/2 in most other shoes. Thanks.


I had a real hard time with getting some that fit! I wear a 9 in most shoes even my 5.10 approach shoes are a 9. So I ordered a nine and when they came in they would hardly go on my foot.(I think they were mislabeled) I gave 5.10 a call and they were perplexed so they sent me out a 9.5 no ?'s asked. That pair came closer to fitting but my toes still hit the end. Yep you guessed it back they went and a 10 was sent my way. Finally they fit! I love the shoes! Like others said they grip like crazy. They are almost to grippy until you get use to them. I have talked to others that have them and they had no problems with sizes at all! Anyway thats my story.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Now that sticky soles have become popular along with sticky tires - anyone try the new 661 Daully Taki's?

Redesigned from old Duallys (which were good perfroamce but fell apart) - looks nice and has sticky sole - more of a traditional skate tread.

Anyone try these yet?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

jackstraw1 said:


> I had a real hard time with getting some that fit! I wear a 9 in most shoes even my 5.10 approach shoes are a 9. So I ordered a nine and when they came in they would hardly go on my foot.(I think they were mislabeled) I gave 5.10 a call and they were perplexed so they sent me out a 9.5 no ?'s asked. That pair came closer to fitting but my toes still hit the end. Yep you guessed it back they went and a 10 was sent my way. Finally they fit! I love the shoes! Like others said they grip like crazy. They are almost to grippy until you get use to them. I have talked to others that have them and they had no problems with sizes at all! Anyway thats my story.


 I've had a similar experience.

I got a pair out of the first bunch that were made earlier in 2005. I usually wear 9 or 9.5 - so I opted for the 9's. When they got here they were too small  so I exchanged them for some 9.5's and they were perfect.

a few months ago I ordered a new pair - obviously I ordered some 9.5's. Low and behold they were too big?? so I exchanged them for some 9's and those were closer to my first pair.

Either way - if they don't fit, they guys at FiveTen (or wherever you bought them) will be more than happy to exchange them for you.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> my shoes came in from go-ride yesterday(backordered since 20th). let me just say they are very nice. i got size 13 i think the biggest they make they fit pretty well with a little growing room. i put them on in the house and just walkign on my wood floors they started squeeking. its liek they were gripping my floor and making a seal with it. i then took them for a test ride on my hardtail with azonic mag pedals, they stuck to them like glue and there was no movement i had to be really precise with my placement cuz once they were on they were on! i recomend these shoes to anyone that has problems with grip, they will solve that for you! i cant wait till my mental pedals come in from god knows where it will be liek riding clipped i can imagine.(another backordered item and if anyone knows of a store that has the syncros mental stainless pedals please let me know)


What's a mental pedal'? j/k.. Nice shoes.


----------



## RobV (Nov 18, 2004)

I bought the hi tops and they're great. I was using Nike air whistler's before which stuck well but not a patch on the 5.10's.

Well reccommended!

Rob


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

Jake-69-hotmail or whatever......

i use my 5.10's on specialized lo pros--- yes they are incredible pedals for grip, but you are stupalupe if u think there is such a thing as TOO much grip. Even with the 5.10's and normal shoes, i still got some movement.


----------



## 6plus5 (Mar 26, 2006)

how long before those pins on platforms eat into the sole? any idea? i'm interested to get a pair too.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

I've ridden my 5.10 low tops for over a year. before that, tried 661s and Vans. No comparison. 5.10s rock.

As for wearing out, the little dots get flat, but the shoes still stick like glue.

damon


----------



## SpecRider96 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ive had mine for about a year too ,i ride proly about twice a week, and my soles are still great.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice, hope they are even better when you get the new pedals. They sound trusty.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

by far the best combo for traction ever. its very hard to try and get ur foot to move when ur running these shoes and syncros mental. even in pouring down rain and mudd! i tried to see if i could when i was doing some downhillin. had to lift the foot off to do it. sometimes there even to grippy. like when ur trying to get set up for a run and u place your foot wrong u just cant slide it into place. but great none the less!


----------



## Evader 53 (Apr 19, 2006)

carolinarider said:


> 80 isnt too bad. but would a pair of vans skate shoes w/ the waffle grip be better for dh racing? it just seems like they would be lighter, less expensive, and better flex.


I bought a pair of vans skate shoes w/ waffle at Kohls sale for $20, my feet never slip off the pedal and they are comfy


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

6plus5 said:


> how long before those pins on platforms eat into the sole? any idea? i'm interested to get a pair too.


I've had mine since November 05, and the dots around the ball of the foot are wearing out and chunks are gone, but nothing alarming. They still stick. 5.10 will also re-sole your shoes i believe.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

+100 for the Five-Tens... got mine last week and its is impossibly to explain to someone who has not felt them on a pedal how they grip. 

The first ride out on them last week I sketched a little up on a ladder skinny and at the slightest reflex to put my foot down, the grip of the Five-tens were enough to remind me that I was was fine and just had to commit. I rode it all the way out!

I LOVE these Shoes. I'd even go so far as to say theres a slight advantage in climbing with these in a pseudo-clipless effect.

Cant wait to try them again at whistler this Sunday!!! Whooooo!


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

How come you guys like a shoe with so much flex for DHing? I've always preffered something a little stiffer (much more pedal efficiency) but that is just from my xcing....


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

LoozinSkin said:


> I LOVE these Shoes. I'd even go so far as to say theres a slight advantage in climbing with these in a pseudo-clipless effect.


I love these shoes too. When i first got mine in 05, i rode my easton flats with then on my 21 lb XC racer bike. Youre right, they work on XC, especially if DH is in your blood and you love bombing and carving with your foot down.

Joel


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

yinyang said:


> How come you guys like a shoe with so much flex for DHing? I've always preffered something a little stiffer (much more pedal efficiency) but that is just from my xcing....


XC-stiff shoes, even with sticky rubber soles, do not grip a flat pedals as a well as a shoe with a somewhat flexible sole. One of the reasons for a big cage/platform on DH pedals is for shoe support.


----------



## updownride (May 17, 2006)

I have been riding the older intense shoes for years, the new 5.10s are even better then those. the design is better and easier to tie tight and black is cooler than orange and blue color. these shoes are it for me.


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure my Crank Brothers' Mallets grip my feet better than 5.10s. 


Someone needed to say it...


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBKauai said:


> I'm pretty sure my Crank Brothers' Mallets grip my feet better than 5.10s.
> 
> Someone needed to say it...


actually, I'd say my mallets *don't* grip my feet quite as well. with the healthy amount of float, I usually end up bashing my ankles on either the cranks or the bashguard. when I run 5.10s, I don't have that problem, no float. :thumbsup:

(still wear Mallets sometimes for racing, but really does depend on the course)


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

Just did my first real ride with my 5.10 lows yesterday (XC ride). Awesome shoe! Super grippy! Another +1 for the 5.10 product.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Riding these 5.10's for about a year now. They are definitely the best shoes I've ridden. Currently using Truvativ platforms and they work extremely well with the 5.10's, so well that I almost never bother to run my Mallet's even on XC rides. Once you get used to the 5.10's they're nearly as efficient as being clipped.


----------



## homepiece (Feb 6, 2004)

I have run all sorts of Vans, and picked up a pair of 5.10s this year and there is no comparison, especially if you ride at a place like snowshoe. I still wear vans for street/park/ and rays, the grip is too much for that type of riding, I got a partial tear of my achilles this winter at rays when I overshot a landing and my foot stuck on the pedal. The people that say that vans are as good have no idea what they are missing. Do no compromise on the 661 tackys they are not nearly as good. Spend the extra dough and you will understand.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I've been using 661s for a while, and I love the way the sole is stiff. This disperses your body weight over the whole sole. Are the 5.10s stiff yet at the same time grippy, or are they grippy yet curve to the pedal. This is my only concern, as many of the shuttle runs I do last over an hour, and the ones that curve to the pedal start to hurt after a while. Thanks for the input!


----------



## mclark2112 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have been trusting my life to 5.10 climbing shoes for 15 years, nothing but nothing beats Stealth rubber.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> I've been using 661s for a while, and I love the way the sole is stiff. This disperses your body weight over the whole sole. Are the 5.10s stiff yet at the same time grippy, or are they grippy yet curve to the pedal. This is my only concern, as many of the shuttle runs I do last over an hour, and the ones that curve to the pedal start to hurt after a while. Thanks for the input!


dude 5.10s beat the 661's hand down.no compitition there. except the 661 duallys are alot better for djing then 5.10s but for fr/dh 5.10 all the way


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I want to get them. Do they make 'em in size 14?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> I want to get them. Do they make 'em in size 14?


13 is the biggest size i could find. lucky me cuase thats what i needed!. talk to brian peterson. maybe he could put a word in for u about the new marzocchi 5.10s


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

According to their website they only come in mens sizes 7-13. Does anyone know of a similar shoe for women? My GF wears a size 6 mens so she can't wear these. I'm getting mine today and can't wait. I've been using Vans for about a year now and even after switching to the Specialized Lo Pro pedals (I was using some very cheap flats to start with), I still have problems with my feet slipping off the pedals. The Lo Pros are a lot better, but still not great at least with the Vans.


----------



## Postmodvm (May 20, 2006)

I'm from Portugal and i can't seem to find them anywhere. Where can i get those 5.10s online, anyone can advise me? (if you know any place in europe, would be cool ).

One more thing, i'm the 11 ... for what i understand, i must get a bigger size so they fit without any problem ?


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

Postmodvm said:


> I'm from Portugal and i can't seem to find them anywhere. Where can i get those 5.10s online, anyone can advise me? (if you know any place in europe, would be cool ).
> 
> One more thing, i'm the 11 ... for what i understand, i must get a bigger size so they fit without any problem ?


http://www.blueskycycling.com/

I wear an 11 in most shoes and an 11 in the 5.10's fits me just fine - they have a big toe box.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Postmodvm said:


> I'm from Portugal and i can't seem to find them anywhere. Where can i get those 5.10s online, anyone can advise me? (if you know any place in europe, would be cool ).
> 
> One more thing, i'm the 11 ... for what i understand, i must get a bigger size so they fit without any problem ?


I don't know about any online sites in Europe, but here's what they list for their European contact:
Five Ten EUROPE
Kapucijnendreef 32
B 3090 Jezus - Eik Belgium 
tel: 02/657.61.60
fax: 02/657.61.55 
or you can reach us at
[email protected]

I just got mine. I wear an 8 1/2 and that's what I ordered and they fit perfect. Now I can't wait to try them on the bike.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I tried my 5.10s out today for what turned out to be a short ride due to a mechanical, but they are absolutely fantastic. I was amazed at how well they gripped the pedals. Tomorrow will be another good test as I'll be riding some nice rooty technical stuff. Can't wait.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

tadrscin said:


> Well I tried my 5.10s out today for what turned out to be a short ride due to a mechanical, but they are absolutely fantastic. I was amazed at how well they gripped the pedals. Tomorrow will be another good test as I'll be riding some nice rooty technical stuff. Can't wait.


thats good to hear man, glad u like them. and trust me your gonna be looking to go into the muddy/wet/ super rough sections now without it even phasing u.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Being in Seattle, that's a lot of what we have. It's gonna be nice to go back to that secure feeling that I had with clipless, but without being clipped in. :thumbsup:


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Well after my first full ride with these shoes all I can say is they are fantastic. You guys weren't kidding when you said it was liked being clipped in. I was able to power through some rooty sections like I did when I was clipped in. I just wish they made them in smaller sizes so my girlfriend could get some.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Ordered*

After this thread and seeing about 50 pairs at Diablo today, I put my order in. 
Cheers!

Kat


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

The 5.10's can cure cancer. They're just that good.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I had a pair of Intense fivefiteens a few years ago and LOVED them, even off the bike. But they fell apart after getting wet a couple times. I'm gonna hunt down some size 13 Impacts ASAP. Need new shoes anyways. Wish I'd had them when I was working construction, climbing around on roofs and staging!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

austinb89 said:


> dude 5.10s beat the 661's hand down.no compitition there. except the 661 duallys are alot better for djing then 5.10s but for fr/dh 5.10 all the way


But are the soles stiff???


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

hbfrdh1 said:


> But are the soles stiff???


They are stiff and grippy.


----------



## SurfHenk (Dec 13, 2005)

Postmodvm said:


> I'm from Portugal and i can't seem to find them anywhere. Where can i get those 5.10s online, anyone can advise me? (if you know any place in europe, would be cool ).
> 
> One more thing, i'm the 11 ... for what i understand, i must get a bigger size so they fit without any problem ?


After having read all the positive experiences with the 5.10 impact shoes on these boards, I too decided this was the shoe to get for me, as clipless pedals hurts my knees no matter how long I fiddle with them. That was one year ago and today I must say that these are indeed the best shoes I ever owned and together with my Syncros mental pedals are by far the best shoe-pedal combination for me.
As I live in Belgium, I searched for a European online shop selling these and finally bought them at http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ . Just recently however, I have noticed that my LBS has them in stock so I suppose they are finding their way to some European shops. Although much could also be related to my raves to the shop owner for this shoe.
Good luck finding a pair, they are worth every € you will spend on them even though we Europeans always pay seriously more than our American brothers.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

*I've had mine since November*

I bought them from Chainreaction in the UK and have been very happy with them, but the sole on one shoe has stared to separate from the upper and I am considering sending them back.

Despite the picture Chainreaction was pretty non-commital about whether they would warrant them:

If you are not happy with this then you will need to send it back. I can't promise you anything but I guess sooner is better than later if you want to try and get these replaced under warranty. So if you think it is necessary send these back.

I was hoping for a more positive response before shipping them back from Australia and being without them for a few week at least, although their website indicates that they will reimburse return shipping costs on faulty goods.

Wombat<o></o>


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but do any of you know of a good shoe that comes in a 15? I have flipper feet, and I was hoping for something that would come close to the performance reputation that the 5.10 has.


----------



## mountainbiker9109 (Sep 23, 2005)

Where is the cheapest place to buy FIVE TEN IMPACT HIGHTOP shoes? These are the high ones with the ankle protection. I live in the US by the way.
Thanks


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

mountainbiker9109 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy FIVE TEN IMPACT HIGHTOP shoes? These are the high ones with the ankle protection. I live in the US by the way.
> Thanks


http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...Shoes/Mountain/Five.Ten-High-Impact-Shoes.htm
This is the cheapest I've seen them.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh and I thought I'd go ahead and give a follow-up review after having ridden in these shoes for about 3 weeks. We just got back from Sun Peaks, BC and after riding some seriously steep and technical trails, my feet never slipped off the pedals once. I can't tell you have much more confident I feel on my bike now.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my five ten has landing today from:

https://www.banditbike.ch/

and its a miracle how gluing this shoe on the pedal. look that the pins are cromo not alu!!!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

are those shoes as heavy and bulky as they seem? i'd like something that gripped like people say they do but i hate bulky shoes...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

coma13 said:


> are those shoes as heavy and bulky as they seem? i'd like something that gripped like people say they do but i hate bulky shoes...


the five ten impact shoe (like pictured) is each 550gr very light!!!


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Never really thought they looked great but I've heard so many good things about their performance that I'll probably be getting some to replace my current riding shoes (05 661 Launch).

Are the high tops not restrictive at all?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ace1 said:


> Never really thought they looked great but I've heard so many good things about their performance that I'll probably be getting some to replace my current riding shoes (05 661 Launch).
> 
> Are the high tops not restrictive at all?


they are for sure better than any 661 shoe!!!
sorry i dont like high bike shoes....

test it they cost not much... look this deal:
http://www.blueskycycling.com/produ...pact-Shoes-w--Crank-Brothers-5050X-Pedals.htm


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i've tried on a pair and done a parking lot test, but that is it. i think those are pretty nice shoes, but to be honest..

out of all the shoes i've tried riding in the ones with the best grip are some 60dollar adidas running shoes. the grip amazingly well! it surprised me!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, but importend to is, the nose of the shoe, when your hit a rock from front.... think to your toes ;-) the five ten cover up this problem!


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

ya, but i only ride platforms for street riding. otherwise i'm clipped in and i ride some street clipped into unless it is low tech stuff.


----------



## Jutt77 (Apr 24, 2006)

coma13 said:


> are those shoes as heavy and bulky as they seem? i'd like something that gripped like people say they do but i hate bulky shoes...


Theyre actually pretty light and comfortable, just size up a half or full size if you get some.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

AWESOME, AWESOME shoes - if you DH, or ride agressive trails/freeride/stunts - these things rock..


----------



## JHM (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree the 5.10s are the best. The company 5.10 is better known for their rock climbing shoes which they have been making for years. If they can make a shoe that sticks to a smooth rock they sure as hell can make a shoe stick to a bike pedal.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Evader 53 said:


> I bought a pair of vans skate shoes w/ waffle at Kohls sale for $20, my feet never slip off the pedal and they are comfy


dont start me on those, i had a pair of those and 3 weeks later there were holes in the soles, so i got some adio hamiltons for $30


----------



## twlobb (Aug 23, 2005)

*Five.Ten Impact*

Another vote for the Five.Ten Impact. I got mine from pricepoint.com

I never realized how much difference a shoe can make until i tried these. I use them with Speedplay Drillium pedals and you can't beat the combination. I haven't slipped a pedal yet. I do XC type trail riding and after experiencing the Five.Ten's together with the Drilliums i'll never go clipless.

The Impact is a worthy investment for anybody riding platforms. Buy them now instead of later.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

twlobb said:


> Another vote for the Five.Ten Impact. I got mine from pricepoint.com
> 
> I never realized how much difference a shoe can make until i tried these. I use them with Speedplay Drillium pedals and you can't beat the combination. I haven't slipped a pedal yet. I do XC type trail riding and after experiencing the Five.Ten's together with the Drilliums i'll never go clipless.
> 
> The Impact is a worthy investment for anybody riding platforms. Buy them now instead of later.


never going clipless on XC really is leaving you at a big disadvantage...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Talking about the syncros mental pedals.....http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=108&subcategory=1181&brand=&sku=18365&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought about those, but bought these instead............


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have some Adidas skate type shoes with wavy pattern and they have an excelent grip. I'm using the pedals that came with my bike so they are crap but next week I'm buying some Downhill/BMX Wellgos that looked sweet.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I have some Adidas skate type shoes with wavy pattern and they have an excelent grip. I'm using the pedals that came with my bike so they are crap but next week I'm buying some Downhill/BMX Wellgos that looked sweet.


nice, my friend skates adidas skate shoes and i know another kid who skates nike shoes. i didn't think nike would be good with skating shoes, but that was just sterotyping cause when i tried out a pair they were great! its just that i suck at skating since i quick. my buddy let me use one of his old pairs once when we went around town with him skating and me biking! the soles still had lots of tred the toe caps were just torn up and i thought they had excelent grip! props to them. i'd like to try some adidas skate shoes for riding since i've been so please with a pair of their running shoes.. i can only imagine how well their shoes designed for more abuse would work.


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

*510s*

510s...ive had mine a full season now.....IMO best mtn bike shoe made....its like your clipped in
you can order them online from here.....well worth the money:thumbsup:

www.mec.ca


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

so what's everyone got? low top or high top?

anyone tried both?


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

I wear the low tops. The high tops would interfere with my leg armor.


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

tadrscin said:


> I wear the low tops. The high tops would interfere with my leg armor.


I have high tops....tons of support......I have race face dh legs and they dont interfere at all with my armour:thumbsup:


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

Another + for the 5.10 Impacts. Got mine from Price Point yesterday and their super sale package going on for $100 for the shoes and a set of 50/50x Crank Brothers pedals. Got the pedals installed last night and took a ride around the block with the new combo and WOW they stick. Good stuff sole, very comfortable padding, great grip to the pedal and cannot wait to hit up the dirt after work today. The only thing about them that threw me for a loop was one side of the tongue is attached to the shoe and the other isnt.


----------



## Espi (Jan 25, 2006)

i rode with my old impacts for the first time last week beause if this thread. i have an old pair i got when 5.10 first started making them and i was climbing alot. (they were originally yellow and gray) 

good shoe, almost too sticky at times. i think the older ones are a bit bulkier than the new ones.

:thumbsup:


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with some of the posters here that said for certain types of riding, like urban, I leave my 5.10's at home. Just too much grip. For stuff like whistler they absolutely rock. The sole is stiff enough that you're feet don't flex too much but the grip is still there.

Only problem I have it that there is no ventilation at all. They could use a little mesh on the side to let you're feet breathe. Mine get very sweaty and hot in these shoes whereas in vans it's not really a problem.


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting come of those 5-10s but I'm wondering what size I should get...

I have a pair of vans old skools in a size 8 and they fit like a glove. Also have a pair of Adidas Sambas in a size 8.5 but they are a bit on the looser side. Maybe I should get a size 8 in the 5-10s to make sure they're a snug/positive fit? I prefer fairly snug shoes for cycling.


----------



## AnythingThatRolls (Nov 30, 2006)

urbanmtb87 said:


> I'm thinking about getting come of those 5-10s but I'm wondering what size I should get...
> 
> I have a pair of vans old skools in a size 8 and they fit like a glove. Also have a pair of Adidas Sambas in a size 8.5 but they are a bit on the looser side. Maybe I should get a size 8 in the 5-10s to make sure they're a snug/positive fit? I prefer fairly snug shoes for cycling.


My five tens match the size of my Vans almost perfectly... so the 8 should be a good fit for you.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

AnythingThatRolls said:


> My five tens match the size of my Vans almost perfectly... so the 8 should be a good fit for you.


ditto...my 5.10's also fit exactly like my other shoes.

I tried both High tops and low top - I personally prefer the low tops.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

the high tops help keep my leg armor in place and dont allow them to slide down as much. plus, with profile cranks, they same me from babgin my ankle on my cranks amrs.

jh


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

I got to chime in on the Five Ten's as well. They have saved me a few times from wrecking hard due to foot slipage a few times. I ride on a shuttle every weekend and I see downhiller's from all over the country that are wearing these. Get em'


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

REVISIT -

Well - sincemy last post in this thread WAAAY up there, I have gotten some 661 Dually Taki's.

I will preface my comment with: I like 661 products alot and have been a repeat buyer of theirs for years, and will continue to do so.

That said - Dually Takis are a HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT, and a complete failure for its targeted goal. They have LESS grip than an avergae skate/tennis shoe despite the 'climbing rubber'. With excellent grippy pedals, they might be adequate for casual toolin along - but throw any sand/dirt/moisture into the formula and you have a pair of ice skates. They are a 2 out of ten at best in terms of grip. They do look nice and seem to take abeating unlike the 2003s I had - but those had way better grip.

For pedal grip, NOTHING comes ANYWHERE near a 5.10, it has at least double the traction/grip of its best competitor. This is IT if you DH/FR and dont want to be clipped in etc.. 80$ for high performance shoes that last and live up to their reutation is not expensive. Spend 40$ on Vans if you drag your feet or dont want to be glued to your pedals, but when people spend 140$ on a pair of kicks that will be 'played out' in 6 months, the 80$ I spent 11 months ago and the shoes are still going strong is a great deal.

Not the best shoe IMHO for DJ/Park/Street because it potentially has too much grip. My only negative incident was manualling along and started to loop out (practiving brakeless) and I wound up stomping the ground and twisting me knee because it took so much effort to get off thepedals.

... spent ....


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

abegetchell said:


> http://www.blueskycycling.com/
> 
> I wear an 11 in most shoes and an 11 in the 5.10's fits me just fine - they have a big toe box.


Yeah - I have very wide feet and high arches so I often have to go up a size to make room and wind up with space in front of my toes. I got the 13's and they are roomie - totally comfortable, I would imagine that if off size forthese you would go downi n size rather than up.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> thats good to hear man, glad u like them. and trust me your gonna be looking to go into the muddy/wet/ super rough sections now without it even phasing u.


Lovin this topic - the 5.10's - aside from grip, have a softish sole/base altogether - so they ALSO arent bouncy; you can pedal through rock gardens that would toss your feet off and push some to ride clipped in.

(Not hating SPuDs, I just got a set of DX Im going to use to FR the Bully - see how I like it -- with some 661 Dually SPD's!)


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> i've tried on a pair and done a parking lot test, but that is it. i think those are pretty nice shoes, but to be honest..
> 
> out of all the shoes i've tried riding in the ones with the best grip are some 60dollar adidas running shoes. the grip amazingly well! it surprised me!


Without question - NOTHING comes anywhere near the grip of these shoes. This should be clear in a parking lot, but if not, they actually get grippier once all the mold release materials get worn off/shoe broken in. They also stay grippy even when wet or covered in dirt/mud.

In addition, they get traction on wet slippy rocks so when hike biking, or if off the bike for any reason - ground traction is at a premiumn too!


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok , so no further convicing is necessary. Fivetens it is. Just one more question on sizing...do these have the same fit as Vans? I wear a 13 in Vans and most other shoes I wear a 12. Not sure which to order and the few LBS I've checked do not stock 'em.


----------



## *Sharky* (Mar 26, 2006)

If you're in the So. Cal area I just got mine from GarageWorks in Irvine. Love the grip . Even though they're a bike suspension services/repair shop the owner is associated with five ten and carries the complete line of freeride shoes including the signiture series right in the shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

I gots me some low tops, Its kinda hard because my track has a steep ass role in and its hard to get your feet right because you only have about 6 inches before the trail starts.


----------

